# New water dragon won't eat



## Brixtonian (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 
I bought a baby water dragon this afternoon, I've tried leaving him alone in the viv to get settle in but any time he sees me walk past he freezes or jumps out of the way, after a couple of hours i put a cricket in there and some cut up veggies to see what he likes but he hasn't tried to touch either.
how long before i should worry about the not eating? and any advice to get him to settle in quicker?

thanks


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

start to worry if hes still not eating in about......3 weeks time, even longer. water dragons are notoriously shy animals, especially when young, you will need to leave him for at least a couple of weeks to settle properly. if he continues to be very scared, try covering half the glass with newspaper so he has somewhere to hide.


----------



## Brixtonian (Apr 13, 2010)

3 weeks without eating!? will he survive that? (obviously i will continue to try)

he keeps trying to scrabble up the glass at the front of the viv too - is he trying to escape or what? 

i have put an old shoebox as a makeshift cave for him to hide in until i can make something better but he hasnt gone near it


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

He won't eat on his first day with you.

Like above said it's usually around 2 weeks before they settle in and will start to take food.

Also, it is very rare that a baby water dragon will eat veg.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

if its a baby then try putting a few coconut hides in there and greenary so that it somewhere to hide.as already said they can take a couple of weeks to settle in.just keep spraying everyday to keep him hydrated and keep the humidity up. just leave it alone and dont disturb for a few days. it will settle in.they can be very funny little things as babies


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

assuming your light is not your form of heat - switch the light off and leave it alone - it is scared and it will feel safer without lights


----------



## 3felix9 (Jul 31, 2010)

*water dragon won't eat*

Looks as if you had everything prepared for him- shoebox for a hide etc. Make sure he has water to splash in and feed him mealworms and waxworms . Don't keep looking at him or poking him !!!!


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 16, 2021)

I just got a baby water dragon on Monday, I put greens and meal worms crickets and he hasn't touched it


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 16, 2021)

you guys are ass holes


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Emmanuel said:


> you guys are ass holes



Why are you commenting on the thread, it`s over 10 years old, in fact why have you joined the forum?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Emmanuel said:


> you guys are ass holes


Takes one to know one. Goodbye.


----------

